# "الحمد لله" اجتزت اليوم امتحان pmp بتاريخ 28/7/2013



## elsaka09 (28 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
اجتزت اليوم امتحان ال PMP ....واليكم تجربتى ونصائحى الى من يريد ان يخوض التجربه

اولا تجربتى:-
هى مختلفه شويه عن بعض الناس ...عشان انا درست الكورس على يد مدرب ماهر....ذكرتها كويس ....وبعدين قررت ان افيد غيرى بهذا العلم
وبفضل الله سجلت شرح الكورس فيديو...وهذا هو اللينك لمن اراد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng351483/

لم اقرأ ال PMPOK ولا مره حتى .............لا تستعجب!!!
ولكنى قرات وفهمت الملخص Slides...وديه مرفوعه مع الكورس...........روعه
قرات Rita...وهى العامل الاساسى لاجتياز الامتحان.....حليت Fasttrack ....بس!!!
عرفت ان الموضوع مش صعب....بس مش سهل برضوا

المهم نصائحى اليك اخى(وجهة نظرى):-
لو اخدت الكورس وفهمته بس....وبعدين قرات ريتا ....وفكرت تحل امتحانات(هتلاقى نفسك بتفشل فى اجتازها...ولا يهمك)
هو ده المطلوب ...الامتحان هيخليك تعيد ريتا بس بنظرة الامتحان ....
باختصار (PMPOK Slides& Rita Book & Fast Track Qestions) هتجتاز الامتحان بتفوق ان شاء الله شوفت ان الموضوع سهل ازاى

ان شاء الله هيبقى فى تسجيل ل PMP V5 قريبا 
شكرا على دعواتكم ....


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (29 يوليو 2013)

ألف مبروك ,,,
ممكن نعرف كيف نبدأ بجمع ال pdu ,,, ماهي الخطوات الازمة بالترتيب من فضلك؟


----------



## بندر بن علي (29 يوليو 2013)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
> اجتزت اليوم امتحان ال pmp ....واليكم تجربتى ونصائحى الى من يريد ان يخوض التجربه
> 
> ...



في البدايه ألف ألف مبروك النجاح

انا كان لي نظريه مثل نظريتك ...

اخذت كورس عند مدرب ممتاز جدا .. وفهمت الاساسيات والماده ... ووضعت ببالي أنني لا افتح pmpok .. واركز على السلايد تبع الكورس + الريتا + الفاست تراك .. 

واختبرت .. لكن لم يوفقني ربي لاجتاز الامتحان ... يمكن منهجيتي كانت مختلفه ... ويمكن ما اخذت الوقت الكافي للمذاكره

ما رأيك ؟

وكم الوقت الذي استغرقته للمذاكره ؟


تحياتي


----------



## Eng. Ahmed Abdulla (1 أغسطس 2013)

ألف مبروك

تجربة رائعة


----------



## Emad shabaik (1 أغسطس 2013)

مبروك


----------



## elsaka09 (1 أغسطس 2013)

بندر بن علي قال:


> في البدايه ألف ألف مبروك النجاح
> 
> انا كان لي نظريه مثل نظريتك ...
> 
> ...



اولا ...اسال الله ان يوفقك فى المرة القادمه..
ثانيا:- لا استطيع ان احصر عدد الساعات حيث انى ذاكرات على فترات مختلفه
ثالثا:- اليك ملخص حقيقى لل PMpok من وجهة نظرى 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gs7dan70o298d3e/PMP_Slides.rar


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وألف مبروك


----------



## famoud (13 أغسطس 2013)

*الف مبروك*



elsaka09 قال:


> اولا ...اسال الله ان يوفقك فى المرة القادمه..
> ثانيا:- لا استطيع ان احصر عدد الساعات حيث انى ذاكرات على فترات مختلفه
> ثالثا:- اليك ملخص حقيقى لل PMpok من وجهة نظرى
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/gs7dan70o298d3e/PMP_Slides.rar



اخي الكريم بداية الف مبروك اجتياز الاختبار أسأل الله أن ينفع بك العباد و البلاد
سؤالي هل الملخص الذي تفضلت به علينا هو للفورث اديشن ؟
والسؤال الثاني لدي كتاب اخر غير ريتا و هو اندي كرو هل هناك فارق كبير بينهما ؟ و هل من الضروري الحصول على كتاب ريتا وكيف يمكنني الحصول عليه
الف شكر مقدما


----------



## بحر الرجال (19 أغسطس 2013)

مبارك..نسأل الله ان ينفعك بها.


----------



## مولير (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن تقولنا المكان اللي انت اخدت فيه الكورس التحضيري فين واسمه ايه او لو حد يعرف مركز كويس يقول


----------



## bryar (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا والف مبروك


----------



## Omar.ie (20 أكتوبر 2013)

الف مبرووك و بانتظار الماده للنسخه الخامسه


----------



## M.Ghareb (23 أكتوبر 2013)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
> اجتزت اليوم امتحان ال PMP ....واليكم تجربتى ونصائحى الى من يريد ان يخوض التجربه
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## amm70 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مبروك لك وارجوا شرح ماهي مواصفات الامتحان وطريقتة والاماكن المعتمده له


----------

